# Alan Robson - The Silver Blade



## kakuma (Jan 3, 2006)

Is he still famous???

firky's other thread reminded me, he has to be one of the worst people ever 

is he still on the radio being a cock?


----------



## Isambard (Jan 3, 2006)

Classic show, "Nightowls" on Metro FM.

Back in the day we didn't have phones so the time I was a "first time caller" I went out in my slippers to the phone box on the Elswick Road!


----------



## snadge (Jan 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> Is he still famous???
> 
> firky's other thread reminded me, he has to be one of the worst people ever
> 
> is he still on the radio being a cock?



yeah he's another cnut

how the fuck do these people get these jobs

cnuts


----------



## kakuma (Jan 3, 2006)

i just remember everytime i was in the car at night, would skip past radio metro and he'd be doing his annoying laugh


----------



## Isambard (Jan 3, 2006)

he did over do it a bit eith the "Eeeeeeeh Hinnie" if a housewife from the arse end of Cruddas Park called up.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah he's still around. He does a lot of work for Living TV now with the Most Haunted crap.

He seems to attract drunk chavs and bored housewifes.

He's still more famous in the region for the 'Pennine Windows' ads


----------



## kakuma (Jan 3, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Yeah he's still around. He does a lot of work for Living TV now with the Most Haunted crap.
> 
> He seems to attract drunk chavs and bored housewifes.
> 
> He's still more famous in the region for the 'Pennine Windows' ads


i remember when i got the bus in to college and there was a 20ft mural of him on the side of one of the buses


----------



## asbestos (Jan 10, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Classic show, "Nightowls" on Metro FM.
> 
> Back in the day we didn't have phones so the time I was a "first time caller" I went out in my slippers to the phone box on the Elswick Road!



lol, I remember those days... there used to be que at night to use the village phone box... mostly people doing 'funny' phonecalls & wanking down the phone.

and Robson is a pain in the arse, if he can lip read he may of been able to decipher the word twat as we passed each other in Cramlington Shopping Centre, many moons ago.


----------

